# University College London: Study Suggests E-Cigarettes Now the Most Popular Method to Quit S



## Alex (23/3/16)

Press Release
*Electronic Cigarettes Now the Most Popular Method to Quit Smoking, Study Suggests*



This press release was orginally distributed by SBWire

Oldham, Manchester -- (SBWIRE) -- 03/22/2016 -- Recent research carried out at University College London has highlighted that e cigarettes have overtaken other nicotine-based aids as the most popular method to stop smoking. The results highlighted that e cigs were more widely used than nicotine gum and patches. They also revealed that an estimated 1 million people quit smoking through using an e cig in 2015. In turn, the number of e cig users is expected to rise further this year as more people are likely to feel encouraged by a method seemingly allowing so many to quit. As part of this, buyers will be looking for the safest and best value options, as with popularity comes expectations of customer satisfaction. 

E cigs allow for inhalation of nicotine through water vapor – so the user still receives the nicotine they crave, but without the tar and tobacco of conventional cigarettes. It is also thought that the prospect of different flavor e liquids enhances the experience of an e cig and can contribute to helping with cravings, especially when the nicotine level is lowered.

Keen to comment on the popularity of e cigarettes was iBreathe, a provider also offering a number of e liquids, kits and accessories. A spokesperson had this to say:

"The study emphasize that electronic cigarettes really can be part of making a constructive difference, providing people with a way of quitting smoking they feel comfortable with. It seems that the short-term relief of gum and patches isn't always enough; whilst an e cig provides a more sustained solution, especially in the form of a complete kit."

About iBreathe
iBreathe is a provider of electronic cigarettes, liquids and accessories with an extensive online selection also. For more information you can visit their website: http://www.i-breathe.co.uk/electronic-cigarette-kits

PR Contact
Company name: iBreathe Ltd
Tel: 0161 652 3141
Website: http://www.i-breathe.co.uk
Contact person: Mahmud Ali
Email: info@i-breathe.co.uk
Address: Edelle Business Park
Unit 3, Quebec Street
Oldham
OL9 6QJ

For more information on this press release visit: http://www.sbwire.com/press-releases/electronic-cigarettes-now-the-most-popular-method-to-quit-smoking-study-suggests-674903.htm

*Media Relations Contact*
Mahmud Ali
Support
Telephone: 0161 652 3141
Email: Click to Email Mahmud Ali
Web: http://www.i-breathe.co.uk

source: http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/2877855

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightwalker (24/3/16)

keep on vaping


----------

